# site in folkstone close to the tunnel



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

hi,
we are going over to france for the 1st time on may 6th. can anyone reccomend a site close to the tunnel for us to stay at the night before
cheers
steve


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

There are a number of sites in the area that have been discussed here before,but if you are not fussy about staying on a site why not stay here http://www.stop24.co.uk/ its just up the road from the tunnelon the M20 has limited number of spaces for motorhomes overnighting,charges £5 which you pay by card over phone.Alternatively you can stop over at Maidstone services,Hollingbourne on M20 in car park,I think its about £10 there.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sites nr Tunnel*

We always stay at the Cite de Europe, safe very quite and close to shops and you can see the tunnel from there.

Paul and Ann


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

We use the CC Blackhorse Farm site near Folkestone, which is less than 10 minutes drive from the Tunnel check-in and has a number of designated "ferry pitches" for those with early check-in times so they can leave without disturbing other campers. Not expensive either. 


SD


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

cheers, looks like the blackhorse then!
steve


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Black Horse Ashford Stopover*

It seems this pub is still OK for a stopover before crossing to France.

Have just phoned pub to reserve a place in their carpark over night on Sat.5th May before catching the train through tunnel . The landlord said it would cost £10 and we also reserved a table for dinner'

Advised to leave M20 at J11 and also to make reservation by phone

Any others there on Sat. night ????

Black Horse Pub. 
Fiddling Lane
Monks Horton
Ashford TN25 6AP
Tel 01303 812182

-------------------------------
Is Folkestone Harbour another possible place to park up overnight if one has a ticket for Tunnel ?

Its raining cats and dogs here but have reserved a heatwave for 6 weeks on the Med. Have just bought a Kyham Excelsior """10 min errect awning """ but it has been too wet and windy to test . Hope the realaty is not six weeks !!!!!!

Brian


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Black Horse Pub*

Do not confuse this Pub Stopover with Black Horse Caravan Club Site,
which is full this weekend (May 5th 2012)

Brian


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sloath, what time is you train ?

If I were you, I would change train time, to the evening, and park over in France, I always schedule my train for the evening, and eats on train, and sleep at Cite Europe Aire

Next morning no hassle, I'm in France and free to travel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Sloath, what time is you train ?
> 
> If I were you, I would change train time, to the evening, and park over in France, I always schedule my train for the evening, and eats on train, and sleep at Cite Europe Aire
> 
> Next morning no hassle, I'm in France and free to travel


Yep.

What Steco said . . . waking up in France is so much nicer than having to get there first! 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto, for us, the yacht basin plus the restaurants, :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> There are a number of sites in the area that have been discussed here before,but if you are not fussy about staying on a site why not stay here http://www.stop24.co.uk/ its just up the road from the tunnelon the M20 has limited number of spaces for motorhomes overnighting,charges £5 which you pay by card over phone.


The price seems to have gone up a bit since you last used it. I just followed your link and got the information -

We also provide parking for caravans and motorhomes in designated areas. The first 2 hours are free and overnight parking from 18.00 to 09.30 costs £20 or 30 Euros, or we offer a combined parking and £10 food voucher for £28 or 30 Euros.

This seems a bit steep to me.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Sloath, what time is you train ?
> 
> If I were you, I would change train time, to the evening, and park over in France, I always schedule my train for the evening, and eats on train, and sleep at Cite Europe Aire
> 
> Next morning no hassle, I'm in France and free to travel


I'm also with Steco on this but if you do need to 'overnight' in the UK then here is another choice...

The Drum Inn (Google Maps http://g.co/maps/8mr8x ) +44(0)1303 812125 - www thedruminn.com . Located less than a mile North of M20 J11.
It's a small campsite behind the pub which also does meals.

Rod


----------

